# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Apple cinnamon pork chops

## Skinner

Decided to take some Dishes Off My Website I Have . So Injoy.




APPLE CINNAMON PORK CHOPS
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2-4 boneless pork chops (example: butterfly cut)
   2 apples, peeled, sliced (Granny Smith are good)
   1 can frozen apple juice concentrate
   1 cup applesauce
   cinnamon
   nutmeg (optional)
   salt and pepper
   potatoes cut coarsely in chunks
   1 heavy bottomed deep frying pan and lid

Cut the potatoes and set aside; peel and slice apples and set aside.
Heat the frying pan WITHOUT OIL (do not use oil in this recipe). Sprinkle salt, pepper, cinnamon and nutmeg on 1 side of the pork chops.

Place the seasoned side down on the hot pan and sear the meat for 1-2 minutes.

Meanwhile, season the side face up with salt, pepper, cinnamon, nutmeg. Flip the chops and sear the side you just seasoned for 1 minute.

Now add the can of apple juice and apple sauce, being sure to scrape loose the fried bits (fond) which is stuck to the pan - this adds extra flavor.

Add the apples and potatoes. Put the lid on.

Cook until apples and potatoes have become tender.

----------


## shiftyer1

I think I know what i'm makin for supper!!!

----------


## Zack

Will this work for something like venison or other wild game?  I'm just thinking that pork chops would go bad if you carried them in a pack for a long period of time, like a weeklong or more camping trip.  A deer may be more practical if you're trying to save weight.  Just my $0.02

----------


## crashdive123

I don't think he intended to pack it around other than from the stove to the table.

----------


## Zack

> I don't think he intended to pack it around other than from the stove to the table.


Oops.  I thought this was recipes to try in the field.  It doesn't look hard, I'm sure it could be done for dinner after a hunting trip.  I may just have to get my muzzleloader and Dutch Oven out...

----------


## obalouafi

Thanks for the recipe , gonna give this a try

----------


## kyratshooter

> Oops.  I thought this was recipes to try in the field.  It doesn't look hard, I'm sure it could be done for dinner after a hunting trip.  I may just have to get my muzzleloader and Dutch Oven out...


The trick is that you shoot the hog and bring it back to where you left the skillet!  Works fine if done in that order.

----------


## hunter63

> The trick is that you shoot the hog and bring it back to where you left the skillet!  Works fine if done in that order.


Even better is to run you hog over to the cook fire....or at least to the truck....THEN shoot it.....
In Wisconsin we use a "deer chinch" for that....never tried it on a pig....

----------


## kyratshooter

If you poured the corn out in the bed of the truck......

----------

